# Great "deal sites"



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well because my wife is a big fan of it, and we have found some decent deals, I thought I'd share the sites that I know about like "groupon" and "Swarmjam" to members of the site.

Vancouver Deal of the Day | Local Daily Deals from Groupon
LivingSocial
SocialShopper
Indulge Living | Daily Deal Vancouver
 WagJag
Grooster.com - Vancouver
SwarmJam - Greater Vancouver's Sweet Deals
Deal of the Day - Local coupons and deals in Vancouver - GoodNews.com

Anyways... there you go  Most of them change daily... so its decent to check on it well daily.. (Yes another thing to do on the internet lol)


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I use cakedeals.com - it scrapes all of those sites and posts the deals in one place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well hot damn, thats far better, and I'm pretty sure I'm taking all the credit for this when I tell my wife  lol


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Well hot damn, thats far better, and I'm pretty sure I'm taking all the credit for this when I tell my wife  lol


Sounds good...and by credit, I hope you mean line of credit. Those sites are cheap, but sure get expensive!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> I use cakedeals.com - it scrapes all of those sites and posts the deals in one place!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good site, didnt know about that one


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

you can also check out redflagdeals.com which has sections for coupons, freebies, and there are forum posts of hot deals that are sometimes nationwide or city specific... found some really great deals using that site.


----------



## MCdanle (Jan 9, 2011)

good site..


----------

